# 4 Week Babies



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My rat Peaches had an Accidental litter a few weeks ago, and I currently away on vacation, so they are in a smaller Superpet cage 24x14x24, they are 4 weeks today, it is getting very crowded in the cage would it be okay to seperate them tomorrow? 4 weeks one day. They are pretty independent and eat mostly solids. mom could use a break looks like. Their are 12 babies, 7 boys I will putting with my boy rats, girls with mom still.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I am certainly no expert, since I've never had any litters from my girls, but I've read the time to leave the kids with their mom is 5 weeks. Even one week less could be critical to the growth of the ratlets. There is no way you can move the family into something bigger without having to separate them?


----------



## rat_cuddler (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe that 4.5 weeks to 5 weeks is the norm. If you can hold out for another 2 to 3 days that would be best, but don't go over 5 weeks as in rare circumstances, the boys can inpregnant mom or sisters. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

lol well now they are almost 8 weeks old this is an old post. They were seperated at 4 and a hald weeks, and are all healthy and happy.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

4 weeks isnt aweful at all they should have been weaned by then. as long as they are weaned and eating food on their own they are ready to seperate


----------

